# What chart chip do you use?



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What chart chips do you guys use (if you use them at all). Will be going in a lowrance so garmin chips don't help me :/ 

If you bought the chip seperate was it worth it?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

navionix


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

navionics platinum, worth every penny, it's like looking at google earth while on the water


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine does not work that great. I called Lorance and they had me download a fix but it still is not what I would like to see. It may be operator error ;D


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> navionics platinum, worth every penny, it's like looking at google earth while on the water


That's what I hear. I will try it out.


----------

